# Help with the Badura-Skoda Schubert set PLEASE



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi friends,
i received this box set and when i started to check the contents noticed that the sonatas listed in the booklet do not match the the cd covers or the cds.
And the number of volumes on the box dob't match the the volumes in the box.
For example the first set is 1-3, but i only have 2.
The second set says 4-5, but i have 3 jackets/disc for that.
And the jackets don't match the discs inside.
Etc.
Am i reading something wrong or ???
Thanks for your help.
:tiphat:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> Hi friends,
> i received this box set and when i started to check the contents noticed that the sonatas listed in the booklet do not match the the cd covers or the cds.
> And the number of volumes on the box dob't match the the volumes in the box.
> For example the first set is 1-3, but i only have 2.
> ...


Which Badura-Skoda Schubert set? There are two...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

i have only 2 of the first red volumes
and 3 of the green to start with 
and the tracks don't match the discs.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> i have only 2 of the first red volumes
> and 3 of the green to start with
> and the tracks don't match the discs.


Perhaps the most confusing worst design packaging ever, I did manage a work around so I know what tracks are on each CD......

I went back and put a small sticker with CD number on the back of each sleeve to match booklet....ignore the front of CD sleeve and printing on CD they will confuse you and refer to original vinyl format album info.....

Follow the booklet color grouping, first group 3 red CDs then use magnifying glass (smallest type ever) to read back of CD sleeve for actual track listing and use your own system to mark each red sleeve CD 1,2,3 matching booklet info.....then do the same for next color group green CD 5,6 in booklet etc etc

That is only way I can keep track and match booklet tracks with CD sleeves, terrible design really but a great set of Schubert sonatas


----------

